# 2001 Sentra IPod hook up?



## aeflink (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm drivin a 2001 Sentra, and I was wondering how I could hook up my IPod to get CD quality? I didn't want to go through an FM transmitter, I was wondering if you could do it through the stereo, or if there was something you could by to hook it up to the stereo or cd player. Either an adapter, or like.. what kind of new stereo would you suggest to put in that i could just plug my IPod right in? Thanks in advance!


----------



## phillyphanatic03 (Dec 21, 2006)

ur best bet is to go to www.crutchfield.com. u put in ur car info and they give u the best options for using ur ipod in ur car. u can buy adapters that hook directly into ur stereo from ur ipod. that would be ur best best for cd quality sound. bc fm transmitters do not provide clear quality.


----------

